# Hindi Lyrics English Translation Site!



## nicole2208 (Mar 14, 2006)

hello friends,
                 Can any body of you please tell me a site where I can get the english translation of hindi song LYRICS. If so, then post it here.  :roll: 

Hoping to hear from you soon.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 14, 2006)

There is no transslation site as such. but you can try *www.hindilyrix.com/ etc. which gives hindi songs lyrics in english


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 24, 2009)

You can try this:
1. Get the Hindi lyrics. Copy it.
2. Open Google language tools, paste the copied lyrics and translate from Hindi to English.


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^Why bump 3+ year old thread mate?


----------

